# The seasons at Whister Second week in April skiing?



## kyle2227 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi all. We are seeing a resort called the seasons at whistler available for exchange the second week in April. 

Our first question is has any one stayed at the resort or know any thing about it? Is it a decent place to stay for a week? 

Another thread said spring skiing is great in April at whistler.

There is also a place called the mountainside lodge available December           4th-11th. 

However we are thinking that is too early in the ski season. Thanks for the information all!


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 23, 2015)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but here we are.  It has been an abysmal season up at whistler this year, and it would be pretty dicey in the 2nd week of April.  Mid-mountain and above can be pretty decent, but you're really rolling the dice.  For any of the exchanges you've mentioned, make sure you check the II getaways as you should be able to get a unit for $225-$400 in April.  Probably cheaper than exchanging?


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 23, 2015)

The Season is not in whistler village but down the road 5 minutes in Creekside. During the middle of winter there are lifts up the mountain from the base of creekside BUT the lifts from creekside close around mid April and you'd have to bus into Whistler Village to ski.  

RE Mountainside
Sking in Whistler always starts by thanksgiving. so an early Dec week there would almost always mean a good ski week. Also Mountainside is just 50 yards from the base of both  the whistler and blackcomb gondolas it is a great location.  You'd have a lot more room at Seasons but as I've said  it isn't in the village.


----------



## kyle2227 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Thanks for the information*

Thanks for the information! We just put in a request yesterday with Interval International to try to get something in the Dec 10 2015 - Dec 24 2015 date range. We are using our high value Streamside at Vail - Cedar week 51 Christmas week unit to try and get something in Whistler. 

If we don't hear any thing in a few weeks and the mountainside lodge is still available we will probably just take that I guess. Its been showing as availability for almost two weeks now as I think people are worried that week is too early in the season. But if I can get 50% of terrain open by then that early I will be happy.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 23, 2015)

December should be a fairly easy trade. If I were you I'd shoot for club intrawest black mob as imo it's the nicest of the whistler timeshares. It's in the upper village though so it's a 7 min walk if you want to hang out in the village at night. There are a few restaurants and bars in the upper village, and the black comb lifts are just steps away.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 24, 2015)

Chrispee said:


> December should be a fairly easy trade. If I were you I'd shoot for club intrawest -Blackcomb as imo it's the nicest of the whistler timeshares. It's in the upper village though so it's a 7 min walk if you want to hang out in the village at night. There are a few restaurants and bars in the upper village, and the blackcomb lifts are just steps away.



Club Intrawest (CI) is a much nicer TS ( and bigger)  than Mountainside lodge but Mountainside is a better location in the village. That is *if *you want to be in the middle of all the action in the village.  Many people like the more relaxed upper village where CI is located.

We own at both resorts. We like CI best but my adult children like being closer to the nightlife in the main village.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 24, 2015)

Chrispee said:


> December should be a fairly easy trade. If I were you I'd shoot for club intrawest black mob as imo it's the nicest of the whistler timeshares. It's in the upper village though so it's a 7 min walk if you want to hang out in the village at night. There are a few restaurants and bars in the upper village, and the black comb lifts are just steps away.



IMO, I think that the week of Dec 10/11/12/13 will be an easier trade, but the week of Dec 17/18/19/20 runs into school break and the Christmas holiday.  That week is probably unlikely as Whistler in Christmas is usually packed.

-ryan


----------



## Chrispee (Mar 25, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> IMO, I think that the week of Dec 10/11/12/13 will be an easier trade, but the week of Dec 17/18/19/20 runs into school break and the Christmas holiday.  That week is probably unlikely as Whistler in Christmas is usually packed.
> 
> -ryan



You are right, I should have mentioned that when I posted. A Christmas week exchange would be highly unlikely.  

I can attest to the fact that the walk back from Whistler Village to CI can be easily done even after a few drinks.  In the upper village you can apres at Merlin's Bar & Grill or Milestones.  For late night drinks there's a dive pub called the Fitzsimmons that can be fun.


----------

